# Post Your Kickstand



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

well h*ll, since it looks like this forum has gone into a paroxicism of "post your ___" threads, why not something like this? it does not matter whether they are ss specific kickstands, we all seem to just like any kind of post your threads around here nowdays...










unless, of course, you would prefer a post your reflectors thread?

ok, in that case...










good stuff :madman:


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

Ha I like the hand reflectors. Neither of my bikes have kick stands though.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm assuming this thread is a joke? :skep: At least I'd hope so..


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*Mine*

Mine like to hang out like lot lizards


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Kickstand? Oh, you mean my cock.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

All of the kickstand's I've come across are sitting in a big box of scrap aluminum waiting to go to the scrapyard


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

*here you go:*

A buddy sent this to me the other day. Yep, two. Belongs to a really nice fellow. We call him "Deuce" now.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

SS-Dad said:


> A buddy sent this to me the other day. Yep, two. Belongs to a really nice fellow. We call him "Deuce" now.


That is a hat tipper. Awesome old school western wear style a la choy with cilantro and a tall beer.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

If your going to run a kickstand, gotta go with the best...Pletscher Double


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Kickstand? Oh, you mean my cock.


LOL!!!

Mine is a tree or the ground! Who needs a fawkin kickstand??? :thumbsup:



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> All of the kickstand's I've come across are sitting in a big box of scrap aluminum waiting to go to the scrapyard


X2.



SS-Dad said:


> A buddy sent this to me the other day. Yep, two. Belongs to a really nice fellow. We call him "Deuce" now.


Now that is sum funnay chit! lol Deuce Bigalow male jigalow!


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

Am I the only one who thought of this when the read the title


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

So when I first started working at my LBS, we had to deliver exercise equipment and occasionally bikes. My friend and I had to drop off an adult trike to this lady's place. We got there and took the trike out of the truck. She came out and looked it over, "Wow! I love it, its really nice..... does it have a kickstand?" After she said it, I looked at my friend. He stared back at me with a look of awe on his face. After a moment, she realized how dumb that sounded. Several weeks later, she returned the trike. I don't know why she returned it, but I hope it wasn't because we forgot to install the kickstand.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

davesauvageau said:


> ... "Wow! I love it, its really nice..... does it have a kickstand?" After she said it, I looked at my friend. He stared back at me with a look of awe on his face. After a moment, she realized how dumb that sounded. Several weeks later, she returned the trike. I don't know why she returned it, but I hope it wasn't because we forgot to install the kickstand.


Have you tried to right a trike after it fell over? it's a PITA!


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Have you tried to right a trike after it fell over? it's a PITA!


Yeah, I guess that would be a difficult fix! Now I know why that kickstand was so important to her. Also, we had a guy come in and ask for a kickstand for his "downhill" bike that he spent a whopping $1,000 on. I told him that not a lot of people use them on "downhill" bikes and that none will work with his frame design. He replied back with, "Well I'm not just going to just lay it down in the dirt, I spent $1,000 on it!" and left. That sums up a lot of the people that come into our shop.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I'm assuming this thread is a joke? :skep: At least I'd hope so..


In this forum, yes, however, over in the commuter ofurm we would take this quite seriously!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

My unicycle has one kickstand. Just one, and it doesn't reach the ground.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

ne_dan said:


> Am I the only one who thought of this when the read the title


No, you weren't...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pick one


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

^^^^

I only see her....and i'll leave it at that :eekster:


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

That! Is a really spectacular photograph! Best thread yet!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I have kickstands on two of my bikes. I wouldn't put one on my CX, road, dirt jump or MTB, but people like to talk smack about them - when for many cases, kickstands rule!

I was removing the kickstand from my wife's bike when she said "Leave that on there...". I said, "Alright, but it looks goofy..."

When we went for a leisure ride, we pulled over to chill and while I was looking around for a place to prop my bike against, she flipped the kickstand down and there the bike sat. When I leaned my bike up against a tree (scratching my bike, of course), I walked over, and it falls down. All the meanwhile, my wife is laughing at me because her bike is safe and sound... with a kickstand.

Since then, I actually enjoy kickstands on my hybrid and my cruiser. Center stands are awesome, too - just a little heavy and some have clearance issues.

Viva la kickstand.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Who owns a hybrid......


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Who owns a hybrid......


I do, and I'm installing a basket and reflective tape on it today for post office runs - but I also have 6 other bikes. I can also 360 bunnyhop, feeble grind and hang-5. Ramp up the jawn, young man. Doesn't matter what you ride.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Who said anything about being young?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> Who said anything about being young?


I did.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

irishpitbull said:


>


I want to be her kickstand.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

irishpitbull said:


>


I've never wanted to wear out a kickstand until now


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

kickstand for carbon frames..


----------

